# I just gave Mariah Lyn her first bath....



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

what a job that was...:smpullhair:...she finally stopped shaking...I had the water warm enough...had towels ready to wrap her in...geez....forget the blow dryer...I turned it on low....and I thought she was going to have a stroke right then and there....at least she smells yummy....sorry I could not get pictures..I was lucky I got her rinsed off...:sweatdrop:....definitely need that glass of wine....:wine:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds like Mariah Lyn needs her own version of a glass of wine too, LOL. I am going to bathe Cozette tonight, so I'll be experiencing the same thing! One thing I do is put her in front of a space heater so I don't have to use a blow dryer until she is almost completely dry. That way I have two hands to hold and brush, and it works out well.


----------



## Ella & Sebby's Mommy (Mar 2, 2011)

:smstarz:Good for you for surviving!!! 
Mine never got over freaking out like that... SO, the groomers for us it is. I just couldn't bare the poor little faces & shaking every other week. Broke a mama's heart. :crying 2:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Every Malt I ever had started out this way-it's pretty normal. Now they are so relaxed they try to "help" by lying down in the sink!:smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

well done ,enjoy your wine .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One idea I use from the hospital NICU where I worked w. premature births is to put the towels in the dryer beforehand so they are nice & toasty. 
Also--Start out w/a high value treat (I used small bits of boiled chicken) fed throughout the bath. It WILL get better!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: You made it through the first bath, congratulations! Mariah is wondering what's coming next. LOL Isn't it awful how they shake! Dixie never got to like bath time or grooming even though I loved to groom her. So I'm with Whitney. I let the groomer be the bad guy.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just stumbled upon this link when looking at something else. I thought of you. Maybe it will help??

Training Your Dog to Love the Bath - Woof Report - A Free Weekly Email Newsletter with Dog Advice, Dog Care Tips, Dog News, Products, Services, Gifts for Dog Lovers and More


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good job, it isn't easy. One thing that really helped me dryer wise is the groomers third arm. It holds the dryer so you have both arms free. Don't know how I managed without it.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

My DH takes Ollie into the shower for his bath sometimes. Of course he comes out with scratches on his chest and Ollie comes out smelling good!! I tried it and got no scratches!! Works pretty good for a quick bath.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Mariah goes monthly to the groomer....Leslie from Woof Life suggested a simply wonderful goomer....I could not be more pleased..Mariah is getting used to being brushed and combed at home...she even lies her little head down now for her top knot...(she knows she is going to get a treat when we are done...)...she still doesn't like when I bathe her...but...she has no choice...lol...I am hoping to grow her coat out....she does have a beautiful coat....thank you Cheryl...you do breed some gorgeous furbabies....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awww - I don't know who the bath is harder on - us or them. :w00t: Tyler started out not liking the bath. Never the shaking though but now he's resigned to it and just stands there. I use my deep sink in the kitchen and have plenty of towels -- and my husband helps with the drying. He's my third arm dryer stand. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Autumn was the noisy dog that I ever showered! She use to whine a bit when I showered her but not so overly whine/cry like nonstop until I finish everything. But after a 'horrible' grooming experience that she had ( My friend send her for grooming while I left her with them for few days vacation) my baby came back as a white chinese crested ( she was having long coat before this) and clipper burn on some spot of her body.... I was so shock and speechless and since then she start to hate grooming n bite me once when I groom her. She also start to shiver and cries/shout nonstop whenever I'm giving her a nice bath... anyone has advice to help?


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Midis doesn't seem to mind his bath much, he's very cooperative. But after the bath I have to wrap him in his big terry towel and terry bathrobe and hold him in my lap for at least 1 1/2 hours!!! He goes to sleep and doesn't want me to put him down! We love the cuddle time (as if that's the only time!) but I have to take into account that we have to allow about 2 hours for a simple bath!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gigigirlz said:


> what a job that was...:smpullhair:...she finally stopped shaking...I had the water warm enough...had towels ready to wrap her in...geez....forget the blow dryer...I turned it on low....and I thought she was going to have a stroke right then and there....at least she smells yummy....sorry I could not get pictures..I was lucky I got her rinsed off...:sweatdrop:....definitely need that glass of wine....:wine:


 
I had to laugh I had forgotten those days:w00t: soon she will be a pro at baths, until then keeping pulling your hair out:smtease: and:wine:


----------

